
Tesla shareholder wants to remove Elon Musk from chairman position - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/27/tesla-shareholder-wants-to-remove-elon-musk-from-chairman-position/
======
celticninja
12 shares?! I assume that is as low as it sounds.

~~~
zygimantasdev
Wouldn't be suprised if somebody from techcrunch owned those 12 shares just so
they can write this clickbaity article

